# Race at PWB Raceway Saturday May 10th GLS



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Line Em Up! Time to battle it out again at PWB in Lowell IN. Doors open at 430pm, racing at 6. $7 entry gets you dinner, drinks and a shot at beating down our world famous PJ racer! Ha... Will be racing skinny, slipon fray and indy carz. As always, will throw a fray race in if enough interest. Spread the word.

Wrangler will be in the house to liven things up!!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ill be there and by the way the dudeman will be here to race sat.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Dude put me in. lol


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Not gonna make it. I will be at a wedding in Elkhart. Always fun racing and talking with your Pops. I will have to catch up with him at the next one.


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fast Old Man*

Count me in


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be there!!!!!


----------



## stewsgarage (Jan 15, 2014)

can't make it having dinner with the family,


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> Ill be there!!!!!


I hope so you live there!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Race results!!!!!

Fan Vans Championship style
1 Mike 58
2 Al 56
3 Pat 55
4 Wrangler 50
5 Darrell 50
6 John 48
7 Larry 46
8 Ed 41
9 Jeremy 37


Skinny Cars
1 Al 58 
2 Pat 56
3 Darrell 55
4 Mike 54
5 Wrangler 54
6 John 51
7 Larry 51
8 Ed 51
9 Jeremy 49


Fat tire
1 Mike 70
2 Al 70
3 Pat 69
4 Wrangler 67
5 Ed 66
6 Darrell 66
7 Larry 64
8 Jeremy 61
9 John 56


Indy carz
1 Wrangler 56
2 Al 55
3 Darrell 55
4 Pat 54
5 Ed 54
6 Mike 53
7 Larry 53
8 Jeremy 46
9 John 44

Thanks to those that came out on a beautiful day!!!! we had some good food, good laughs and GREAT Racing! Race ya soon


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Picture's of the race cars and winners.
View attachment 187295
Skinny and Fat tire.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Indy car winners cars.
View attachment 187301

Frist. Wrangler Rich.
Second. Dyno Al.
Third. Darrell


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

Ty you mike 4 another good day at the races and the pizza.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for great night of racing, and it was good to see all of my friends again. 

Slow Ed


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

Honda was on the podium twice , stand back the kid is finally getting the hang of it just in time for summer !


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

yes I was it feels good to be there.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Less offs = better finishes. 

Can't help but notice the mere 4-lap spread across the top six in fat tire class and only 3 laps over the top seven in Indy. That was some good racin' !

The fan vans are a hoot! Except the yellow one with the dying motor.....


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

You are correct Al. 1 off and you can drop 4 or 5 spots. The fields are getting tighter. And Darrell has been driving better.


----------

